# GH & Peptide Profiles



## K1 (Nov 9, 2011)

*GHRP-6*

GH-releasing hexapeptide (GHRP-6) is a secratogue that stimulates the release of growth hormone (GH) by acting at both hypothalamic and pituitary sites which has been clinically documented in a wide variety of species in vivo and in vitro. GHRP-6 duplicates the way the growth hormone works in the body. In studies it not only has shown to enhance growth hormone levels, but also increased the pulsatile secretory bursts of GH. Another remarkable trait of GHRP-6 is its increase in normal pulsatile physiological secretion by its hypothalamic action. Initial studies with GHRP-6 suggested that this compound acted primarily on the pituitary gland and was absolutely specific for GH release. More recent studies have qualified both of these assumptions. This peptide has been clinically verified to increase GH levels, increase appetite, raise IGF-1 levels, help sleep cycles and more.

The GHRP-6 is enclosed in an antivirus capsule, which essentially the outer capsule of a virus that contains no actual viral DNA or RNA so it is completely safe. The Antivirus used has been engineered to contain special peptides on it that actually act like an adhesive glue to certain cells in your mouth. These peptides are very important because by adhering to the mucosal cells in your mouth they ensure that the antivirus can inject the GHRP-6 into your cells. The antivirus signals the lipid membrane to open protein channels that actually take the peptide into the cell. Once in the cells the mucosal adhesion peptides are broken off from the peptide we added whether it be IGF, GHRP-6 or whatever. The peptide is now free to be release through the lymphatic system in its biological active form. This means it is carried throughout the blood stream directly from the cells in your mouth. So there is no sudden spike of GHRP-6 your own cells actually regulate its release. It never reaches any digestive enzymes or acids beyond that of the mucus in your moth which is actually at about the same pH used to store GHRP-6 in acetic acid, so claiming that it’s broken down here is ridiculous. The transport of the peptide to the lymphatic system is what results in a slower more controlled release of the peptide over time. A recent study has verified that a 24 hr constant iv infusion of GHRP-6 neurophysiologically (via the central nervous system) activated the GH-IGF-1 axis by activating GH secretory burst mass and amplitude by 7 -to 10-fold and increasing the basal (nonpulsitile) GH secretion by 4.5 fold. For example, significant increases in plasma IGF-1 concentrations were noted after 7 days of GHRP-6 infusion and have even been reported after 7 days of intranasal administration in children and in adults after 7 to 14 days of intranasal hexarelin administration. It is also of interest that long-term administration of hexarelin has been shown to significantly increase circulating GH concentrations as well. The potential clinical utility of these GH secratogues is due to the consistent clinical verification of these findings in individuals of many ages.

Users often administer this product by placing it in a syring and squirting it into the cheeks on the side of the mouth. Users are urged not to do anything to induce excess saliva secretion because this will diminish the absorption rate of the drug by causing a larger portion of it to be flushed down the throat and dissolved by the stomach. Users are instructed not to take this product with food, because this will also greatly hinder the amount of the drug that is actually absorbed by the body. It is also important to note that users shouldn’t brush their teeth or do any kind of mouthwash 30 minutes before or after administration. The basic idea is to keep the mouth as undisturbed and as dry as possible while the hormone has time to seep into the pours on the inner lining of the mouth so that it can be properly absorbed.


----------



## K1 (Nov 9, 2011)

*HGH (human growth hormone)*

Human growth hormone is an important mediator of the human growth process. This hormone is produced endogenously by the anterior pituitary gland, and exist at especially high levels during child hood. Its growth supporting effects  are broad and can be separated into three main categories which are bone, skeletal muscle, and internal organs. It also supports protein, carbohydrate, lipid, and mineral metabolism, and can stimulate the growth of connective tissues. Although vital to the roles of early development, human growth hormone is produced throughout adulthood. Its production and biological role decline significantly with age however, but continue to support metabolism and muscle and tissue growth throughout life. In a medical setting this drug  is used to treat a number of distinct health conditions. It is most notably associated with pituitary deficient dwarfism, a disease in which growth is hindered due to the body’s lack of natural growth hormone production. The first human growth hormone medications were made from pituitary extracts of human origin. These were commonly referred to as cadaver growth hormone preparations. It was later determined that using these preparations was causing patients to develop the fatal brain disorder CJD. Because of this, the FDA banned the cadaver made preparations of this drug. Years later, synthetic methods of producing human growth hormone were developed and the FDA approved them in 1985 for medical use.

In terms of the use of human growth hormone for strength athletes and bodybuilders, the effects are two fold. First, it has been demonstrated that consistent administration of human growth hormone can help to promote loss of body fat. In part this is due to the ability of the compound to cause cells in the body to increase the rate with which they utilize fats while also decreasing the rate that carbohydrates are used. This fat loss is achieved because of the ability of growth hormone to stimulate triglyceride hydrolysis in adipose tissue as well. In conjunction with this, human growth hormone helps to promote the movement of amino acids through cell membranes. This, along with the fact that growth hormone promotes the growth of the cells in the body and increases the rate at which these cells divide and multiple, obviously indicates that it is also capable of enhancing anabolism if used at appropriate doses. Many users also have an interest in using human growth hormone for the ability of the compound to help heal existing injuries and prevent new ones from occurring. There is some evidence that growth hormone can help to promote the production of new and regeneration of damaged cartilage when used in conjunction with insulin-like growth factor. It is actually the insulin-like growth factor that stimulates the production of cartilage. Insulin-like growth factor is released from the liver in response to circulating growth hormone. It has also been demonstrated that human growth hormone has positive effects on erythropoeisis, i.e. the manufacture of red blood cells. This effect should help to improve the endurance of an athlete and may also help to promote anabolism. To the degree with which this effect will occur in users varies quite widely, but all users should show some improvement. Some side effects of human growth hormone include the overgrowth of internal organs and bones. This the reason many believe that todays bodybuilders have rounded extended stomachs. The bone growth can cause enlarged jaw structure and carpel tunnel syndrome in the wrist as well.

Users of human growth hormone for fat loss often take a dosage of 1-4 iu per day. Fat loss is considered to be the fastest seen effect of the drug and users can usually see results within 6 weeks of use in this area.. Professional bodybuilders and those looking to gain size and strength off the drug will often use much higher doses for periods of sometimes years  at a time. Doing this however is likely to cause the above mentioned side effects to occur to some degree.


----------



## K1 (Nov 9, 2011)

*IGF-1 (Increlex)*

Insulin like growth factor-1 (IGF-1) is a substance which in manufactured by recombinant DNA technology. IGF-1 is the primary mediator of the growth promoting effects of human growth hormone. As such, the substance also can stimulate the growth of bone, muscle, and internal organs. Its effects on skeletal muscle are also highly hyperplasic, meaning it causes an increase in cell number. Unlike human growth hormone, however, this substance has very strong insulin like effects. It can support growth by increasing the uptake of amino acids, glucose, and fatty acids, but lowers blood sugar levels so efficiently that it can induce severe hypoglycemia if to high of a dose is taken. The increased uptake of fatty acids may also mean that the drug can increase the amount of body fat that is stored by the users. The United States FDA approved the medical use of IGF-1 in 2005. It is sold under the brand  name of Increlex manufactured by the pharmaceutical company Tercica Inc. Tercica licenses this technology from Genentech, which was the first company to sell synthetic human growth hormone in the United States.

The effect of muscle hyperplasia that IGF1 can help promote is the primary reason why it has become so popular among bodybuilders. It is believed that IGF1 may be able to produce localized growth in the muscles that the IGF1 is administered into post-workout. However this effect of the hormone remains more theoretical in nature because of the lack of research available on the subject using human subjects. Despite this many users still claim that they have seen results from IGF1 when using it for this explicit purpose and it remains within the realm of possibilities. However simply because science can not discount the result as implausible does not mean that it is a given either. Among the other anabolic effects that IGF1 can produce in the body are things such as increasing protein synthesis, increasing nitrogen retention, as well as inducing the growth of more muscle fibers. When an appropriate amount of amino acids (protein) is available, all of these actions within the body are able to be completed. It has been demonstrated that IGF1 can help to improve collagen production as well as the reproduction of cartilage in joints. The hormone has also been shown to exhibit the ability to act as a neuro-protector and promoter mainly because IGF1 receptors are located in the tissue of the brain. It has been demonstrated that there is a potential for when supplemented with IGF1 a decrease in the progress of some brain diseases can be brought about as well as slowing the deterioration of brain function in some elderly subjects. However similar findings or any evidence of improved brain function or capacity has not been demonstrated in young, healthy individuals. Obviously by helping to promote these anabolic mechanisms for growth IGF1 also acts as an anti-catabolic. This would be beneficial to those users in a calorie deficit or in other circumstances that place them at risk of losing muscle mass. IGF1 also has the ability to positively affect lipolysis in users if other necessary conditions are met, namely proper diet and training protocols. When combined with the ability to preserve muscle mass, IGF1 appears to be an attractive choice for those that are attempting to decrease their body fat while maintaining as much of their muscle mass as possible. IGF1 is composed of seventy amino acids, the same number as insulin. As stated earlier, it is primarily secreted by the liver. The stimulus that is responsible for this secretion is the presence of growth hormone. In fact IGF1 is primarily the causal connection between growth hormone and its anabolic and anti-catabolic capabilities. This is not to say that effects caused by growth hormone could be produced with only IGF1, but rather that the two compounds are very much related to one another and both are needed for optimal tissue growth.

In terms of dosing for IGF-1, users have reported seen good results when administering dosing ranging from 100 to 160 mcg per day. This total dose would be split into several injections, most of which would likely be administered post-workout.


----------



## K1 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Protropin (somatrem)*

Somatrem is a synthetically manufactured form of human growth hormone. It is actually a variant of endogenous human growth hormone protein, containing the same sequence of 191 amino acids, but with the addition of an extra amino acid, methionine. For this reason somatrem is commonly described as methionyl human growth hormone. As an human growth hormone medication, somatrem supports the growth of bone, skeletal muscle, connective tissues, and internal organs. It also plays a role in protein, carbohydrate, lipid, and mineral metabolism. In a medical setting, somatrem is used to treat childen with growth failure caused by endogenous growth hormone deficiency. When administered as a long term treatment before linear growth is stopped due to closed growth plates, the drug may impart a significant positive effect on linear  growth. Somatrem is considered to be therapeutically equivalent to growth hormone or pituitary origin. As an human growth hormone drug, somatrem is valued by bodybuilders and athletes for its ability to promote fat loss and muscle and connective tissue growth. Somatrem was approved for sale by the FDA in the United States in 1985. It was the first synthetic growth hormone medication available worldwide, produced via a manufacturing process called Inclusion Body Technology. The technology involves inserting the DNA encoding for the human growth hormone protein into Escherichia coli bacteria, which assemble and synthesize the pure protein. Prior to the advent of synthetic growth hormone, HGH was made into a medication only by extracting the natural protein from human cadavers. Biological or cadaver HGH, as it was called, was banned in the U.S in 1985 due to the high prevalence of a rare neurological disease known as CJD in patients. Somatrem was approved for sale that same year, giving the company that produced it a short monopoly on the growth hormone market. Somatrem is most commonly supplied in multi dosed vials containing a while lyophilized powder that requires reconstitution with sterile or bacteriostatic water before use.

Although somatrem is considered equivalent to human growth hormone, it is not a natural protein to the human body. This may increase the chance of developing antibodies to growth hormone during treatment. The antibodies work by binding with the growth hormone to the growth hormone receptor, thus inhibiting its ability to bind  to receptors and exert effects. In one study done, 2/3 of the patients treated with drug developed antibodies after one year. In another study done, only 1 in every 7 patients  given the drug developed antibodies to the substance. It is important to note that in both studies, the antibodies that did develop didn’t show significant reduction  in the effects exerted by the drug. Still, the correct 191 amino acid configuration of seatrain in considered more desirable to use. The most commonly reported adverse reactions to somatrem therapy include carpal tunnel syndrome, increased growth of nevi (moles and birthmarks) gynecomastia, and pancreatitis. The abuse of somatrem may cause diabetes, acromegaly (a visible thickening of the bones, most notably the feet, forehead, hands, jaw, and elbows. Due to the growth promotion effects of human growth hormone, this drug should not be used by individuals with active or recurring cancer.

Somatrem is given by subcutaneous or  intramuscular injection. One milligram of somatrem is equivalent to approximately 3IU. When used for physique or performance enhancing purposes, somatrem is usually administered at a dosage between 1IU and 6IU per day. The drug is  commonly cycled in a similar manner to anabolic/androgenic steroids, with the length of intake generally being between 6 and 24 weeks. The fat loss properties of this drug are usually much more faster  to take place and notice than are its anabolic properties.


----------



## K1 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Insulin*

Insulin is peptide hormone produced in the pancreas. The release of this hormone in the human body is most closely tied to blood glucose levels, although a number of other factors including pancreatic and gastrointestinal hormones, amino acids, fatty acids, and ketone bodies are also  involved. The main biological role of insulin is to promote the intracellular utilization and storage of amino acids, glucose, and fatty acids, while simultaneously inhibiting the breakdown of glycogen, protein, and fat. It is most notably identified with the control of blood sugar levels, and insulin medications are typically prescribed to people with diabetes, a metabolic disorder characterized by high  blood  sugar. While insulin targets many organs in the body, this hormone is both anabolic and anti-catabolic to muscle tissue. Insulin first became available as a medicine during the 1920’s. The first insulin preparations made were produced from crude pancreatic extracts taken from dogs. At one point when the supply of dead dogs ran out, the group actually started taking stray dogs off the streets in order to use. Soon after it was  discovered that cows and pigs worked as well that had been slaughtered and this made the research and development much more convenient and acceptable to the public. In 1974, chromatographic purification techniques allowed the manufacture of animal insulin with extreme purity. The pharmaceutical company Novo was the first to release a drug made with this technology.

There are three types of non-prescription insulin. Fast-acting, which is mostly used, known as Humulin-R. Then there is an intermediate form (Humulin-N or Humulin-L) which can last almost three times as long, which means up to a day. And lastly there is the Humulin-U, which stays active for longer. Particularly useful for diabetics who may forget their shots, as it stays active longer than a day. There is also a really fast-acting form called Humalog, but this is only available via prescription since it's the most easily abused and the Humulin-R suffices for most diabetics. Humulin-R is the compound most used by the way because it's the shortest acting form. This is considered to be good because it allows the user to quickly compensate for what needs to be done in terms of carbohydrate intake. Initially, doses of insulin will make you leaner as you store more carbs that would otherwise be stored as fat. But as people will tell you, it eventually has a tendency to make you fat. As indicated earlier, there is no negative feedback, but cells develop a resistance to insulin, in which case circulating excess carbs will be processed as adipose tissue. And if you know what's good for you, you will have circulating extra carbs.

 When administering supra-physiological doses of insulin, more glucose is stored as glycogen resulting in a lower blood sugar level. When your blood sugar level is too low, its called hypoglycemia and it can cause you to go into shock and die. If proper protocol for using insulin is not followed, you can go into a diabetic coma and possibly die. This has two definite implications. First of all it explains why you want the short-acting form. Blood sugar levels need to be monitored over the active time, so you obviously don't want it to stay active for 24 hours or longer. The second implication is that obviously sugar has to be taken with the insulin to prevent hypoglycemia and sugar needs to be kept on hand for the entire duration of activity, which is 6-8 hours. If dizziness or weakness occurs, more sugar has to be taken.

Insulin dosage will vary from person to person depending on a large number of factors such as bodyweight, insulin sensitivity, use of other drugs, activity level, and diet. The most common dosing protocol is to use 1IU of the drug for every 15-20lbs of lean bodyweight, with 10IU being the most common dosage. First time cautious users usually ignore bodyweight guidelines, and instead start at a low dosage with intention of gradually working up to a normal dosage.


----------



## K1 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Melanotan II*

Melanotan II was developed originally as potential preventative treatments for various forms of skin cancer. It was thought that by artificially stimulating the internal tanning process among members of the population that were at high risk to develop skin cancer due to sun exposure that one may be able to lower the chances of these individuals from developing the disease later in life. While these findings have been relatively inconclusive in terms of the original intent of the product a few secondary uses for the drug have been found and are now utilized by many.

The main purpose that both Melanotan and Melanotan II are now administered for is their ability to act as a tanning agent. Both are synthetic hormones that once introduced into the body are able to cause a reaction within it that is similar to the natural tanning process that one goes through without the risks or need for sunlight to be present, while remembering that some of the benefits of exposure to the sun will also not be present. Along with the benefits of providing a tan without the need for extensive exposure to sunlight as well as improved sexual performance and/or desire, Melanotan II also may help to decrease the appetite via targeting an appetite-suppression receptor in the brain. This effect is not an overwhelming one but is noticeable for the majority of users and desirable for many. The duration of the tanning effect of the drug once a user ceases administering it will once again depend on several factors. The majority of users however will notice that the tan achieved with the drug will fade and become unnoticeable within four to eight weeks after ceasing the administration of the drug. The libido enhancement and sexual performance benefits will fade much quicker along with the appetite suppressing effect. The tan that is created is considered a “natural” one in both the reaction that causes it in the body as well as the outward appearance of the skin once the drug has taken full effect. It should be noted however that to achieve the full effect of the hormones one will still have to expose themselves to sunlight and/or artificial tanning beds, etc. Unlike Melanotan however, Melanotan II has libido and sexual performance enhancing capabilities. This is due to Melanotan II having the metabolite Bremelanotide. Bremelanotide is currently under research as a possible treatment for various forms of sexual dysfunction, including both sexual arousal disorders as well as erectile dysfunction. Since however Bremelanotide has not been made available for use by the general public, for those wanting to reap its benefits in terms of its sexual performance improvements, Melanotan II is the only option at this point. It is believed that the source of this improvement in both sexual performance and arousal is the action of the hormone on the hypothalamus of the user. This, however, is still a theory in need of further investigation.

For most individuals, during the loading phase with the hormone, a range of between 0.015 to 0.02 milligrams per kilogram of body weight per injection should be sufficient. These injections would take place anywhere from twice daily to as infrequently as once every other day or longer. For the maintenance phase many individuals will find that a dose of approximately 0.01 milligrams per kilogram of body weight administered once every few days should be sufficient to maintain the effects of the hormone. As stated however, the reactions to Melanotan II are highly individualized so experimentation when first using this hormone will be necessitated. As always, lower doses should be utilized to begin with and increased as needed and as one is able to gage their tolerance for the drug.


----------

